# color genetics arguement, what color is she



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Palomino foals don't have white manes and tails when they're little. They take a few months to grow in, but if her parents are a chestnut and a cremello, then yes, she is a palomino. The dorsal stripe is common in foals and may either go away completely or just be countershading when she's older.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut plus cremello will ALWAYS result in palomino. She will shed out. I have seen a colt born cherry red turn into a beautiful gold palomino.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

she could be a chestnut and white! but not a red dun


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

iloverains said:


> she could be a chestnut and white! but not a red dun


She can't be a chestnut. Breeding a cremello to a chestnut will ALWAYS produce a palomino.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> She can't be a chestnut. Breeding a cremello to a chestnut will ALWAYS produce a palomino.


I stand corrected!!  your right...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There can always be the possibility that the stud is also carrying dun with his double dose of cream. As we don't know the stud, I am just throwing that out there.

There is a cremello near me that is also carrying dun...


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

She is ADORABLE! Why is her foot wrapped?


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Her tendon hasn't stretched, thats the reason she's coming here, her now owner can't afford surgery. I'm paying for the surgery with the help of an organization that helps horses in need. She's cute and will be my first baby so I will be calling on you guys for training tips. Vet says tha she has a really good chance coming out of surgery 100% sound. I pray she does


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

BennysLace said:


> Her tendon hasn't stretched, thats the reason she's coming here, her now owner can't afford surgery. I'm paying for the surgery with the help of an organization that helps horses in need. She's cute and will be my first baby so I will be calling on you guys for training tips. Vet says tha she has a really good chance coming out of surgery 100% sound. I pray she does


I know this is off topic but I'm not sure I would be considering surgery at that age unless it was a last resort.....a lot of foals with the right splinting and farrier care will straighten out.....has she had a tetracycline injection to relax her tendon.....also trimming the heel(only) down every few days to a week will also encourage the tendon to stretch.....also keeping the foal on a hard even surface like rubber mats with no bedding also helps.

Good luck with her.....she is certainly a really nice looking foal.

Super Nova


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Unless the vet says so, i would agree with _Super Nova_. I've seen some pretty severe-looking cases where the vet's actually suggested putting the baby to sleep because she would never straighten out (she was bent near the knees so badly that she couldn't stand straight enough to nurse for the first little while) and she ended up developing perfectly fine. 

As for color, i agree with the others & she is VERY pretty! LOVE the markings


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

^ I agree pretty indeed!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

She is a Palomino! Chestnut + Cremellos makes Palomino!

One copy of the cream gene dilutes the chestnut making her a Palomino!

Black + Creme gene = Smoky Black
Bay + Creme gene = Buckskin
Chestnut + Creme gene = Palomino

Here is an awesome chart that explains it all!
http://www.doubledilute.com/color-chart.htm


----------

